# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Problemas?

## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Alguém que me dê aqui uma ajuda SFF que de vez em quando há coisas que me tiram do sério.

Quando tive o outro aquário de 90cm, tudo corria bem até ao dia em que chego a casa e tenho um peixe morto e uma série de corais. Como ia mudar de aquário para um maior o Gil Miguel fez o favor de me ficar com o resto dos corais. nunca consegui perceber a causa pois os parâmetros estavam todos estáveis.

Ontem quando cheguei a casa tinha os corais todos fechadíssimos um um ou outro duro a perder tecido.

Quando olhei com mais atenção vejo que só 2 corais no meio de 23 mudas é que estão no sítio. Todos os outros foram arrancados dos seus locais e virados ao contrário. Lembrei-me imediatamente do meu primeiro que aconteceu o mesmo corais todos fechados e fora do sítio e a perder tecido.

Fiz testes à água e tudo normal:

T: 26º
pH: 8.3
Densidade: 1024 (refractómetro)
Amónia: 0
Nitritos: 0 
Nitratos: 0 (tinha feito TPA 5 dias antes)
Kh: 8 dKH
CA: 420mg/l

Fiz imediatamente uma TPA de 5% e coloquei carvão activado (fui comprar ao super a correr já que eram 10 da noite)

Só agora pensei nisto pois a coincidência é muita. Será que um ermita qualquer vira os corais do avesso e há libertação de químicos para a água como reacção ao ataque? quando falo de corais fora do sítio estou a falar de tudo Palithoas, Zoanthus, Acetinodiscus, duros de entre 12 só a eflor é que não saltou mas está a perder tecido.

Será que é mesmo isto? ou poderá haver outra explicação? Ou estou a dizer uma asneira de todo o tamanho? é que se há os meus pequenos conhecimentos neste mundo marinho não alcancam.

Agradecendo antecipadamente a ajuda, 

R(\/)G

Só para acrescentar também que a água desceu de 26º para 24º durante a noite anterior. mas de manhã estava tudo bem. Os peixes, esses lá andam comendo que nem uns porcos.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Rui,

Um eremta parece-me pouco para tantas mudanças. Não terás aí um outro inquilino desonhecido ? Também pode ser um peixe (a minha Premnas tem essa mania).

Na queda, podem raspar nas rochas (perdendo tecido) ou noutro corais (queimando).

De qualquer maneira, parece-me que a primeira medida é fixar bem os corais com epoxy.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas João,

Peixes duvido, pois não sobreviveu nenhum no aquário de 90 e neste de 120 são novos.

Os corais estavam fixos com epoxi. Estavam era arrancados ou partidos.

No entanto a pergunta mantêm-se. Será guerra quimica entre corais que me faz ter o aquário neste estado actual?

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Aderito Pereira

De vez em quando também me "mudam" algumas frags de lugar mas só as que não estão coladas embora já tenha acontecido com uma colada. É um caranguejo peludo enorme :SbRequin2:   que não consigo apanhar. Não acredito que consiga partir mudas mas...

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Rui

Quanto tempo tem o aquário?

----------


## Rodrigo Pontes

Não terás ai um bicharoco destes http://www.eco-divers.com/peterlange/15.html

Já tive um e adoram partir corais.

Nunca ouviste barulhos estranhos, durante a noite no aquario, tipo picareta.

Um abraço
Rodrigo Pontes

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas Pedro,

O aquário tem 3 meses mas montado com substrato e rocha do outro que tinha 1 ano.

Rodrigo,

Não, não tenho.

Mas não é isso que me preocupa. O que me preocupa agora é que tenho os corais todos fechados com os parâmetros do aquário considerados normais.

Quero, melhor preciso, de encontrar uma explicação para isto e quando digo isto não é o facto das mudas estarem arrancadas, é do facto de ter os corais fechados.

Será que a minha suposição está completamente errada? ou será que por causa do stress que foi causado tenho uma guerra química intensa no aquário?

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Quais os peixes que tens no aquário?
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas Rui,

Os peixes são um strigosus e 3 chromis Vidris.

Cheguei agora a casa e a água parece leite.
os acetinodiscus desfizeram-se e as xénias brancas também. 

 :Icon Cry:  

O que é que se passa? HELP?

R(\/)G

----------


## João M Monteiro

Rui,

Já te ligo.
Acção imediata: filtrar essa água com carvão activado. Tens ? 
Torna a verificar o Ph

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Rui

Essas mortes assim tão de repente e rápidas devem estar relacionadas com algum agente quimico, não vejo outra explicação, ainda mais quando é a segunda vez que acontece.

Os actinodiscus sao bastante resistentes e para de desfazerem assim, é porque algo de realmente grave se passa com a tua água.

Essa mudança de água á 5 dias atrás veio de onde?

Tens alguma peça em cobre no aquario que desconheças?

Usam algum tipo de quimico na divisao do aquario, que tipo de produtos de limpeza etc. ?

Esses desiquilibrios tão rápidos sao no minimo estranhos, acho que a guerra quimica entre corais, não estando os corais em contacto directo, nunca tomaria as proporções que referes, e muito menos vejo algum ermita, caranguejo ou peixe a revirar uma data de corais numa só noite/dia.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

A morte das Xenias e Discossomas pode estar relacionada com as variações de temperatura, a semana passada foi muito quente! Os corais estavam bem colados?

Boa sorte

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas Gil,

Acredito que sim, que seja um contaminante químico qualquer.

Quando vi os corais todos fechados e virados a primeira coisa que fiz foi colocar carvão activado. Só arranjei daquele da aquapor comprado no super.

Durante a conversa com o João Monteiro que me ligou ontem à noite tivemos a medir o pH e voilá ... Explicação para a água branca. 7.7

Acções que estão a ser tomadas neste momento. Reef Builder da Sachem (era o que tinha lá) para elevar o KH (estava a 6º) de modo a estabilizar o pH. Carvão activado com fartura e TPA's.

Embora os acetinodiscus tenham ido junto com as xénias, os restantes corais apesar de se notar a libertação de zoanthelas parecem-me bem. Estão a abrir muito, mas mesmo muito timidamente os seus pólipos.

Ricardo, 

Nos 2 dias de calor cometi uma estupidez enorme.
Estava a água a chegar aos 29º quando coloquei uma garrafa de água gelada dentro da sump para ajudar a não aumentar a temperatura.

Estúpido esqueci-me que quando retirei a garrafa 1,5 litros de água já tinham evaporado e foram colocados com Kalk abruptamente no aquário e ainda por cima à bruta como o osmolador da Tunze faz.

Se calhar foi esta a asneira (mais uma para adicionar ao tópico de asneiras)

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## João M Monteiro

Rui,

Como te disse ontem: não me parece que a descida do Ph faça - só por si - a água ficar branca; o que acho é que essa variação brusca (qualquer que seja a origem) "rebentou" com as xenias e os actinodiscus  (e eventualmente outros corais moles) que, por sua vez expeliram o muco e, isso sim, pode ter provocado o "aleitamento" da água.

Nao consigo perceber - muito menos à distância - o que terá provocado essa enorme variação de Ph (de 8,3 na véspera, para 7,7 quando falámos). Só me poderia lembrar da introdução de um agente químico forte no aquário, mas já me confirmaste que isso não aconteceu. Nem tenho a certeza que a água tenha ficado branca por causa da morte dos corais moles, embore suspeite que tenha a ver.

Quando à súbita reposição de água com kalk pelo osmolador, isso também não provocaria uma baixa do Ph, mas sim, quando muito, uma subida repentina.

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Quando à súbita reposição de água com kalk pelo osmolador, isso também não provocaria uma baixa do Ph, mas sim, quando muito, uma subida repentina.


Boas,

Poderá ter acontecido o seguinte?

1. O PH aumentou abruptamente devido à grande adição de kalk

2. Os corais ressentem-se e morrem

3. Os animais entram em decomposição e a poluição da água, combinada com as elevadas temperaturas e redução dos níveis de oxigénio na água, fez baixar o PH.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Luis,

Acho que, pela cronologia dos factos, não poderá ter acontecido isso.

O Ph anteontem à noite estava nos 8,3. Segundo percebi isso já foi depois da questão do osmolador que terá acontecido no dia anterior (se estiver errado, coriije-me, Rui).
Ontem à tarde quando o Rui chegou a casa é que os corais estavam fechados e começaram a morrer, ficando a água branca.
O Rui mediu o Ph ontem à noite (estava ao telf comigo, deviam ser umas 21h) e estava nos 7,7

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

João razão tudo, mas vou colocar aqui uma cronologia.

Cronologia dos factos.

Adição exagerada (eu diria mesmo estúpida) de Kalk à 3 dias atrás.
Chegada a casa à dois dias atrás e água cristalina e corais mexidos e fechados.
pH: 8.3
kH: 8
Amónia: 0
Início de carvão Activado e TPA de 10%

Ontem, aleitamento da água e acetinodiscus e xénias desfeitos
ph: 7,7
kH: 6
Amónia: 0
Continuação do carvão activado que vai ser substituido hoje pois não confio muito naquele de supermercado, adição de Sachem Reef Builder para subir o KH.

Hoje, de manhã ainda estava leite.
Logo substituição de Carvão activado por ChemiPure ou por Carvão activado de qualidade comprovada (tenho que fazer um search aqui para ver quais as marcas)
TPA para aspirar restos de corais de 10%

Depois de amanhã: Vou ao cabo raso buscar 120l de água e no Domingo nova TPA


O que me frusta no meio disto é: geralmente eu sou uma pessoa que aprende com os erros e só muito dificilmente os volto a repetir. o problema aqui é que não consigo identificar o erro.

Para além da questão do Kalk (que não se passou da última vez - Aquário de 90l) faço TPA certinhas semanais de 30l.
Coloco constantemente as mãos dentro do aquário (uma vez por dia pelo menos), ou para indireitar um coral ou para limpar os vidros ou para aspirar uma carapaça de ermita ou até para brincar com o aboinensis que por esta altura admito que já tenha batido as botas junto com a fromia. 

Se é um agente químico não consigo mesmo ver qual esteja a ser a não ser que a minha mulher me esteja a enganar e limpe coisa que não deve. Mas ela diz que não e eu acredito.


Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Rui

Gostava de dar uma solução de "perlimpimpim" mas infelismente a minha opinião não é animadora.

Pela minha análise, tiveste uma precipitação no teu sistema. Quer de carbonatos, quer de cálcio.

O sistema encontra-se nesta altura desiquilibradissimo ionicamente, e quanto mais tentares equilibrar mais o vais desiquilibrar.

A minha solução passa pela remoção total dos vivos para um pequeno aquario com agua nova, e a substituição total da agua desse aquario.

----------


## Luis Delgado

Isso explicaria a água leitosa... mas se isso acontecesse, a RA não deveria estar bem mais abaixo do que os 6 dKH?

Rui: Podes medir os níveis de cálcio para confirmar?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Luis




> Isso explicaria a água leitosa... mas se isso acontecesse, a RA não deveria estar bem mais abaixo do que os 6 dKH?


Eu questionaria ainda.

Será que que ainda se mantem a 6 o KH? 
Mesmo com a adição de carbonatos, tem subido?





> Rui: Podes medir os níveis de cálcio para confirmar?


Tambem gostava de saber

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Bem Rui vou dar a minha opinião .
- Perguntei-te quais eram os peixes apenas porque o que me parece estranho é a movimentação dos corais e para isto (


> Os corais estavam fixos com epoxi. Estavam era arrancados ou partidos


 )não tenho explicação .
- Quanto aos coaris fechados e subsequente morte parece-me relativamente linear . Quando temos um problema agudo com os corais , isto é quando eles fecham bruscamente é porque seguramente ocorreu uma mudança brusca nos parametros fisico-químicos da água. Os corais que geralmente exibem os primeiros sisntomas são as xénias . Por isso elas servem de sentinelas . Os mais comuns saõ : variação brusca de temperatura, pH ou salinidade .
O teu caso é o mais comum , ou seja , variação brusca de pH devido a uma adição exagerada em termos de quantidade e ritmo de Kalk. Isto acontece porque o aquariofilista exagera na quantidade de kalk dentro do reactor( em vez da água leitosa vai mesmo kalk mal dissolvido para dentro do aquário )  ou porque o osmorregulador não funciona bem , ou porque no teu caso " enganaste" o osmorregulador ou ainda pelas 3 razões ao mesmo tempo.
Provavelmente o teu pH momentaneamente pode ter chegado aos 8,7 e ainda o kalak não dissolvidoi pode ter "aterrado" sobre os polipos dos corais. Claro que depois tiveste uma precipitação de carbonato de cálcio. Neste caso o que deverias ter feito era desligar simplesmente o reactor de kalk e fazer uma muda de água, deixando as coisas ir ao lugar por si. É que repara, apesar de o ph ideal estar entre 8,1 e 8,3 o que nós não queremos é ajustá-lo rapidamente. Eu prefiro que ele se mantenha fixo nos 7,9 por exemplo. Sabias qual era o teu pH antes de tudo acontecer?
Agora acho que o mais fácil é fazeres ,de facto, uma mudança radical de água em vez de colocares aditivos para aumentar a alcalinidade e o calcio. Se o calcio estiver baixo uns tempos os corais não morrem, simplesmente não crescem.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## António Frazão

Olá Rui..
Um dia tambem por uma brincadeira dessas de por um garrafão numa sump, e de ter acabado de colocar kalk no reactor e depois ter de sair de casa quando voltei umas horas asseguir o cenário era devastador!
a àgua parecia Leite, os parametros todos desregulados, os peixes a morrer, os invertebrados mortos ou quase mortos, os corais com os pólipos todos queimados. Tentei salvar os vivos para um aquario de um amigo, e recomeçei o aquário de novo.
E a partir daí, tive muito mais cuidado com os reactores e o kalk.
Os corais levaram meses e meses a recuperar!
o que te desejo é boa sorte!
abraço

----------


## Luis Delgado

Para o futuro, o melhor é não introduzir a água de kalk com a ajuda de um sistema osmoregulador, mas antes usar uma bomba peristáltica de trabalho contínuo que faça a alimentação da solução com um débito médio constante.

Nessa situação, usa-se o osmoregulador apenas para adicionar água de OI - sempre é menos arriscado mesmo que ocorra um acidente.

No meu caso, faço isso assim e como a bomba peristáltica debita o dobro do que preciso, tenho a bomba apenas a trabalhar 30 segundos em cada minuto.

----------


## António Frazão

Pois o problema está mesmo no Osmoregulador que deita À àgua a uma velocidade considerável!
O problema das bombas peristálticas é que ainda são bastante caras!
Acho que o Osmoregulador ligado ao reactor até serve, agora é preciso é ter bastante cuidado..

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
a bomba da tunze que o Osmoregulador traz pode funcionar a 1,5 v ou a 3 v se liares a esta voltagem sai quase pimga pimga, exprimenta que funciona.

----------


## Luis Delgado

> O problema das bombas peristálticas é que ainda são bastante caras!


Compreendo perfeitamente o teu argumento. Todavia, acho que sai muito mais caro perder uma série de corais e peixes à conta destes problemas.

Se pensarmos nesta óptica, acho que é um excelente investimento e acaba por não ficar assim tão caro, especialmente se forem compradas lá fora...

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Boas
> a bomba da tunze que o Osmoregulador traz pode funcionar a 1,5 v ou a 3 v se liares a esta voltagem sai quase pimga pimga, exprimenta que funciona.


Mesmo que consigas fazer quase pinga pinga com esse tipo de bomba, duvido que a mesma dure muito tempo porque teria de passar a trabalhar muito mais tempo... e aquele tipo de bomba não está preparada para trabalho contínuo ou algo que se pareça. 

Por outro lado, essa bomba faz uma barulheira absurda. Para mim, foi uma desilusão, a Tunze colocar uma coisa daquelas no mercado. Claro que com 1,5 V ou 3 V, fará menos barulho, mas mesmo assim caredito que seja incomodativo.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Luis tens que ver é uma bomba que custa 20 euros ca em portugal, uma peristatica mesmo la fora te custa 68 euros....

----------


## Julio Macieira

Pois é Marcos

Mas...se fizeres contas aos corais e peixes que poderás ter de deitar fora, talvez não fique assim tão cara.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Sim eu sou dessa opiniao juca por isso tenho uma Bomba peristatica de fole e nao tenho uma da tunze de 20 euros :SbSourire:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Não referi por lapso, mas desliguei efectivamente o reactor de Kalk.
e Fiz TPA.

Sempre que medi o pH por volta das 20:00h deu-me sempre 8.2 / 8.3

Pelo menos descobri o que fiz de errado.

Vou buscar 120l de água no sábado e fazer TPA desse volume????´
Ou é preferível fazer 20/30 litros de dois em dois dias?


Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## António Frazão

Claro, nem digo o contrário. 
Agora se uma bomba de 20 fosse tão boa como a peristaltica não fazia grande sentido!
Nunca me informei de quanto custava mandar vir de fora.. mas o verão aproxima-se, e é necessário começar a pensar em repositores e alimentadores automáticos de novo!
Em relação Às TPA eu fazia em duas vezes talvez, o impacto é sempre menor... Como estão os valores do KH e Cálcio?
cumprimentos

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Cheguei agora a casa e o cenário é o seguinte.
A água está um pouco menos leitosa. não muito mas os corais que não se desfizeram na primeira vaga não aparentam estar a perder tecido.

Os peixes tão finos.

Fiz TPA de 30l agorinha mesmo mas antes medi o seguinte: Estes valores parecem-me absurdos (ca). amanhã ver se compro outro teste para medir.

pH: 7,9 --» subiu 0,2
kh: 8 --» subiu 2 graus
CA: 540 mg/l ????????????? :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  

Isto é possível? principalmente este valor de CA?

Amanhã há alguém que vá buscar água?

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Rui quantos litros tem o teu aqua e quantos litros de kalk forem adicionados de repente ? No caso de precipitacao, o calcio sobe e a alcalinidade desce subitamente.

Na minha opiniao não faças NADA ! Nao adiciones nenhum supplemento nao faças nenhuma m TPA ao aquario deixa estabilizar por si proprio. Os Corais que sobreviverem eu mudaria para outro aquario. Tentar corrigir so vai fazer a situacão pior !




> Dosing more supplements to try to correct the imbalance (or even doing a concurrent water change with hopes of dilution) will only serve to feed the chain reaction. Tragically, the snowstorm must be allowed to finish and an aquarium system is traumatized in the process.


http://www.wetwebmedia.com/calcalkmar.htm

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

O meu aquário incluíndo sump tem 500l e foram despejados 1,5 litros de água de osmose + kalk.

Sem TPA's o aleitamento desaparece? a água deixa de ficar branca e passa a transparente cristal outra vez?


Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Boas,
> 
> O meu aquário incluíndo sump tem 500l e foram despejados 1,5 litros de água de osmose + kalk.
> 
> Sem TPA's o aleitamento desaparece? a água deixa de ficar branca e passa a transparente cristal outra vez?
> 
> 
> Abraços,
> 
> R(\/)G


Eu duvido que 1,5 litros de kalk vao causar esta precipitacao ou mesmo um aumento drastico de ph num aqua de 500 litros, é uma quantidade insignificante neste sistema ! Sera que adicionaste algum suplemento de calcio ? O aleitamento podera de ser limpo por usar um powehead, um "filter sock" e continuaria usar carvao.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Roberto se calhar não estamos a falar de um uma solução de kalwasser ,mas provavelmente de Kalk em excesso não dissolvido. Rui, qual a quantidade de Kalk que costumas deitar no teu reactor? Tinhas deitado quanto tempo antes disso acontecer? O nivel de Kalk estava acima da bomba de recirculação do reactor?
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Humm agora esta a fazer mais sentido e explicaria o aleitamento !

----------


## Gil Miguel

Rui

Duvido que seja pelo Kalk, eu a uns meses atrás durante a noite nao conseguir adormecer com o barulho da queda de água já que tinha desmontado o repositor automatico nessa semana para manutençao da sump.

O que aconteceu é que as escuras e meio a dormir, em vez de despejar o garrafao com agua de osmose, despejei o garrafao que tinha agua de osmose + kalk.
Foram perto de 15 litros. ( o meu aquario era de 300 L)

As consequencias foram 70% de mortes nas acroporas, e nenhuma problema com os restantes SPS, LPs e moles e tb peixes.

Por isso nao acredito que 1,5 L de kalk te estragasse seja o que for no aquario ou te causasse algum tipo de precipitaçao, duvido que o problema tivesse passado por ai.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Eu vivi uma experiençia igual num aquario de uma amigo meu do qual fiquei a tomar conta. Ele antes de ir embora carregou o reactor com Kalk . No segundo dia que fui tratar do aquário encontrei as xénias, uma Euphyllia e a pachyclavularia muito fechadas. Estranhei e claro fui logo investigar. Verifiquei que o pH estava a 8,7 e reparem que a água estava transparente e que tinha havido apenas a reposição de água com kalk devido á evaporação .
Fui ver o reactor e reparei que onivel do Kalk era muito elevado não havendo praticamente distinção entre a camada de kalk não dissolvido a camada mais clara de kalk dissolvido. Claro que desliguei logo o reactor e esperei 24 horas. O ph desceu para 8,4 e os corais no dia seguinte estavam abertos. Mais 24 horas e seguramente a mortalidade começaria a aparecer.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Quero apenas acrescentar que a explicação de um acontecimento é em noventa e nove por cento dos casos sempre a mais obvia. Não vale a pena complicar e procurar aquelas explicações românticas dos toxicos , detergentes, fumos , ferrugens ( eu até uso um formão todo ferrugento para partir alguns corais  :yb624:  ) etc. Também na aquariofilia o mordomo ( ou seja o dono do aquário )é geralmente o culpado!
Os corais aguentam quase tudo desde que não seja de repente :SbSourire2:  
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Rodrigo Pontes

Concordo com o que foi dito.

Deixando o meu testemunho, já me sucedeu ao dosear kalk mal dissolvido num aquario de 300 L com velocidade excessiva haver precipitação de calcio com consequente aleitamento da agua mas como a dose de kalk foi muito pequena, só 0.5 L, não houve consequencias negativas visiveis.


Um abraço
Rodrigo

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Rui Ferreira de Almeida. O caso que apresentas é básicamente igual ao que me aconteceu em termos de sintomas.

Eu uso o Calcium Dispenser da Tunze e coloco 2 colheres de café por semana e tinha sido carregado no domingo na TPA's.

O que acontece é que tenho o depósito a largar no mesmo compartimento da bomba de reposição.

tinha 1 garrafa gelada de 1,5 litros para ajudar ao arrefecimento. quando a tirei não me  lembrei de desligar o osmolador e repôr à mão.

Assumo que o kalk, como a garrafa é pequena, tenha elevado o suficiente para largar algum para o aquário.

Só uma pergunta. a subida de pH não provoca uma percepitação de cálcio e carbonatos? é que pensei que o aleitamento vinha daqui.

Entretanto a água está de dia para dia mais transparente. vamos ver como é que os corais se aguentam.

Para já de mortes temos:  :yb620:   Fromia, Aboinensis, Xénia branca e acetinodiscus azuis e laranjas.

Hoje vou buscar água e depois vou passar na reef para conhecer o Júlio. alguém quer vir?

Abraços e obrigado pelas ajudas e prontas respostas.

R(\/)G

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Só uma pergunta. a subida de pH não provoca uma percepitação de cálcio e carbonatos? é que pensei que o aleitamento vinha daqui.


Pode causar mas teria que ser uma quantia muito maior, no teu caso eu concordo com Rui, Kalk em excesso não dissolvido e que causou o problema.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

A entrada de 1,5 litros de água com kalk não deveria ter esses efeitos no aqua! Eu não tenho reactor de kalk no entanto no meu depósito de água coloco kalk e tenho uma bomba a mexer. Por vezes quando vendo mudas, retiro água do aqua (e já tirei mais de 1,5 litros) e de imediato fico com a água meia leitosa pela entrada de água com kalk - nunca tive qualquer problema!!! 

Não me parece assim, que esse acontecimento possa ter provocado tal mortandade!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João M Monteiro

Boas,

Essa explicação só não responde - penso - a uma questão: como é que o Ph desceu até aos 7,7, dois dias depois do "incidente" ?

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Essa explicação só não responde - penso - a uma questão: como é que o Ph desceu até aos 7,7, dois dias depois do "incidente" ?


João teoricamente até responde , senão vejamos :





Kh relativamente baixo- 6 ( fraco poder tampão ) + aumento de nitratos e fenois devido às mortes + diminuição do oxigénio por aumento da proliferação bacteriana na coluna de água ( pode explicar também, eventualmente , o "aleitamento " da água)  =» queda do pH

A outra questão é a fiabilidade de todos os testes que foram feitos...............


Cump.
Rui

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Essa explicação só não responde - penso - a uma questão: como é que o Ph desceu até aos 7,7, dois dias depois do "incidente" ?


Pois... exactamente! Se o kalk fosse o responsável o pH teria subido e não descido. O Kh a 6 não é assim tão baixo! O meu está a 7 e não tenho problemas de oscilações.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Pois... exactamente! Se o kalk fosse o responsável o pH teria subido e não descido


E quem disse que não subiu?
Sabem qual era o pH de partida( antes do "acidente"?)
Poderá ter subido incialmente ( suponham que estava a 7,9 ou  8  por exemplo) para 8,3 e depois baixado para 7,7 pela razão que apontei acima. 

Cump.
Rui

----------


## João M Monteiro

Pode, de facto, mas pelo que me lembro dos relatos do Rui Gaspar, o Ph estaria estável nos 8,1 - 8,2.

No dia posterior ao incidente - se a memória do relato dos factos não me falha - foi medido a  8,3; na noite em que aconteceu o "aleitamento"  (umas horas depois) estava em 7,7

Sem prejuízo, pode ter subido bastante a seguir ao incidente e, depois, pela sequência hipotesada pelo Rui F Almeida ter começado a cair, chegando aos 7,7.

Mas parecem oscilações enormes para a quantidade de kalk que terá sido introduzida. O sistema sempre tem cerca de 500 lts...

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Ja agora onde tens a pingar o kalk? tens reactor de kalk?

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Como é que foi medido o pH? metodo colorimetrico , ou electronico?
Existiu qualquer outro facto anormal qui pudesse ser correlacionado com os acontecimentos em questão ?
Cump.
Rui

----------


## João M Monteiro

Penso que os testes de Ph foram feitos com colorímetro e o único outro incidente anormal (mas que não terá relação directa) foi o facto de os corais terem sido arrancados e estarem todos caídos no fundo.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Não tenho reactor de Kalk. Uso o calcium dispenser da Tunze, e está a cair para o último compartimento da Sump.

Entretanto os valores medidos ontem e anteontem mantêm-se estáveis.
Retirei a adição de Kalk enquanto não estabiliza.

pH: 8.3
kh: 8º
CA: 500 mg/L

Tenho feito TPA's de 2 em 2 dias de cerca de 50l mas a água embora mais clara, continua leitosa.

João, realmente tens razão e continuo a estranhar o facto de os corais estarem todos revirados.

Obrigado pelas respostas,

R(\/)G

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas rui
Por acaso nunca viste um caranguejo por esses lados? eu tenho um que ainda nao conseguir por na freguideira e se tenho alguma muda mal colada no outro dia certo que esta por la tombada...

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Caranguejo não.
Tenho é um ermita de pata azuis que está enorme. E penso que seja ele a virar os corais do avesso.

Entretanto o pH já voltou aos 8.3 por volta das 20.00h, o KH nos 8 e Ca 500mg/L

A água já está quase cristalina com a próxima muda acredito que já fique.

Uma das acroporas perdeu o tecido todo estando agora completamente branca e as outras não estão a perder tecido e 3 delas já mostram os seus pólipos.

Agora tudo o que era amarelo, roxo, vermelho, verde, azul está castanho. Todos os corais perderam a sua côr. 

Acham que voltam a ganhá-la?

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Agora tudo o que era amarelo, roxo, vermelho, verde, azul está castanho. Todos os corais perderam a sua côr. 
> 
> Acham que voltam a ganhá-la?


Estou convencido que, em princípio, sim. Pelo menos comigo, já aconteceu ter uma acropora valida completamente castanha e ter recuperado a cor rosa/violeta lentamente.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Agora tudo o que era amarelo, roxo, vermelho, verde, azul está castanho. Todos os corais perderam a sua côr. 
> 
> Acham que voltam a ganhá-la?


Olá Rui,
quanto dizes tudo, refereste a duros certo?

Normalmente isso acontece, mas se as condições forem favoráveis os corais vão lentamente mostrar as suas verdadeiras cores!

----------


## João M Monteiro

> Caranguejo não.
> Tenho é um ermita de pata azuis que está enorme. E penso que seja ele a virar os corais do avesso.


É o suspeito nº 1 !

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Só para vos agradecer, em especial ao João Monteiro que se deu ao trabalho de me ligar e me ajudar durante o processo.

Reefforum levado ao nível seguinte. linha de apoio ao cliente  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Já está tudo de novo nos trinques.

Baixas: Aboinensis, fromia, uma acropora e os acetinodiscos junto com as xénias.

Abraços e obrigado,

R(\/)G

P.S: mais uma lição aprendida da pior maneira possível.  :Icon Cry:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Rui,

Ainda bem que tudo corre melhor!




> Baixas: Aboinensis, fromia, uma acropora e os acetinodiscos junto com as xénias.


Xénias, podes vir cá buscar quando quiseres! Ainda hoje tirei uns 30 pés do aqua principal. 

Nota - "acetinodiscus" não existem! Chamam-se actinodiscus!! :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Mais um update.

A regeneração de alguns organismos vivos não para de me surpreender.

A acropora que pensava que estava morta pois tinha perdido o tecido quase todo, agora já o recuperou e já tem alguns pólipos abertos.

O mesmo em relação aos actinodiscus (obrigado Diogo) já tem pratos de 1cm de diâmetro quer os vermelhos, quer os azuis

Agora para completar a rama era ver a fromia e o aboinensis a resuscitarem dos mortos ....   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  


Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## João M Monteiro

Boas notícias, sim senhor !

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Desta ja te safaste entao, ainda bem que os corais tao recuperar.... :SbOk:

----------

